# Anyone ever taken apart a Clearblue Digital Test???



## scarter1025

Hey ladies, I am 9 DPO today, and I took a Clearblue Digital today, and it said negative. I decided to take apart the test to look at the strip. When I got it opened and looked at the strip, there was a vvvvvv faint second line. But the thing is...I took a 10 miu pregnancy test about 5 hours earlier this morning, and it was a clear NEGATIVE. There wasn't even a faint second line. What I'm wondering is if the Clearblue Digital does not go by how many lines are there....I'm confused. Obviously I know you're not supposed to disect the test, but I was curious. I posted a picture, it's kinda blurry and crappy, but hopefully you ladies might have some advice for me. What does this all mean??? :dust:
 



Attached Files:







clearblue.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 348


----------



## stitch

Not sure, but I think they talk about taking apart digitals on peeonastick.com!


----------



## scarter1025

Thanks stitch, I'm glad you told me because...you're right about the peeonastick.com website. The digital tests also detect LH, which is why there are two lines. :cry: I was hoping for a :bfp: :cry: :cry: I'm a fool for getting my hopes up!


----------



## seoj

I certainly do see a faint second line... BUT... and not try to be discouraging here, I've used those clear blue tests before and stopped because I would always get some line... no matter when I tested (which is frustrating)... I think they are evap lines... ?... so I only use the Pink Die tests now... they show NO line unless it's a positive. Which helps me cut down on the confusion. lol.

However, 9dpo is still very early on... it's possible to get a Neg now, and get a positive in the next day or two... so try waiting a bit more and do a FMU test!!!! 

Best of luck hun!


----------



## stitch

scarter1025 said:


> Thanks stitch, I'm glad you told me because...you're right about the peeonastick.com website. The digital tests also detect LH, which is why there are two lines. :cry: I was hoping for a :bfp: :cry: :cry: I'm a fool for getting my hopes up!

You're not out til :witch: shows up :hugs:


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi, i am a poas addict, i did a digital yesterday and same as you got not pregnant and 3 lines. When i looked up apparently there are two types one with conception indicatior and one without. Mine was the conception indicator type. From what i read it is the one without that also detects lh. I could be wrong but i just took a tesco home preg test and got a positive result. Fingers crossed, good luck!


----------



## stitch

seoj said:


> I certainly do see a faint second line... BUT... and not try to be discouraging here, I've used those clear blue tests before and stopped because I would always get some line... no matter when I tested (which is frustrating)... I think they are evap lines... ?... so I only use the Pink Die tests now... they show NO line unless it's a positive. Which helps me cut down on the confusion. lol.
> 
> However, 9dpo is still very early on... it's possible to get a Neg now, and get a positive in the next day or two... so try waiting a bit more and do a FMU test!!!!
> 
> Best of luck hun!

There is almost always 2 lines on a digi


----------



## bluejoyx

This is the information i found

How the test works
Unlike the traditional Clearblue Pregnancy test, the new Clearblue Digital Pregnancy Test with
Conception Indicator contains two test strips a low sensitivity strip and a high sensitivity strip.
Inside a Clearblue Digital Pregnancy Test
with Conception Indicator
Urine travels up the Absorbent Sampler and flows through the pad. If hCG is present in the urine it
will bind to anti-hCG antibodies attached to blue dye in the pad. The urine moves along both test
strips. As the hCG and anti-hCG antibodies pass through the result line zone, they bind to anti-
hCG antibodies to form blue result lines.
Both strips contain a result line; the low sensitivity strip also contains a control line. The Test
monitors the control line on the low sensitivity strip and only when a valid control line has been
detected will the result lines on both the strips be determined.
At low concentrations, hCG binds on the high sensitivity strip. At higher concentrations, hCG will also
bind to the low sensitivity strip. The concentration of hCG detected in the results lines of the two
strips determines the result of the Conception Indicator: 1-2 weeks since conception; 2-3 weeks since
conception; 3+ weeks since conception. If no hCG is present, the anti-hCG antibodies attached to
blue dye flow past the result zones on both strips, and no lines will be formed giving a Not
Pregnant result. If insufficient hCG is present, result lines may form but will be below the lowest
thresholds set, and a Not Pregnant result will be displayed.
The lines produced on the strips cannot be read by eye. Instead, an optical system is used to
measure the density of the lines. A red light shines onto these specific areas, and the light reflected
is converted into an electrical signal.


----------



## scarter1025

What is a tesco? Sorry I'm dumb lol


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi Tesco is own brand type of test from the shop, I was using internet cheapies but allways seemed to end up pos (like i say poas addict). I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## haylieanne

So did you end up being pregnant? Because the same thing has happened to me. I am 10 dpo


----------



## CrystaMarie

scarter1025 said:


> What is a tesco? Sorry I'm dumb lol

Hey, did you end up being pregnant then?
I took apart the ClearBlue digi test, only one test strip in it. My test strip looks almost exactly like the one you posted. Please let me know, thank you!! :thumbup:


----------



## jamhs

Hi crystalmarie, according to her ticker she is 32 weeks pregnant, so I would safely guess that it was a positive test. Hopefully yours is too.:)


----------



## littlesteph

I took one this moring, when i took it apart there was 2 test strips.
one test strip had two line, one being pretty faint and the second only one line which again was faint. 
the test said not pregnant.
do you need it to have 4 lines for it to say pregnant?


----------



## ania

I took CB Digital apart last month, it had that second line (it wasn't grey but really proper blue)... I wasn't pregnant...


----------



## prepping

bluejoyx said:


> This is the information i found
> 
> *How the test works* Unlike the traditional Clearblue Pregnancy test, the new Clearblue Digital Pregnancy Test with Conception Indicator contains two test strips, a low sensitivity strip and a high sensitivity strip. Inside a Clearblue Digital Pregnancy Test with Conception Indicator Urine travels up the Absorbent Sampler and flows through the pad. If hCG is present in the urine it will bind to anti-hCG antibodies attached to blue dye in the pad. The urine moves along both test trips. As the hCG and anti-hCG antibodies pass through the result line zone, they bind to anti-hCG antibodies to form blue result lines.
> *Both strips contain a result line; the low sensitivity strip also contains a control line. *The Test monitors the control line on the low sensitivity strip and only when a valid control line has been detected will the result lines on both the strips be determined.
> *At low concentrations, hCG binds on the high sensitivity strip. At higher concentrations, hCG will also bind to the low sensitivity strip*. The concentration of hCG detected in the results lines of the two strips determines the result of the Conception Indicator: 1-2 weeks since conception; 2-3 weeks since conception; 3+ weeks since conception. If no hCG is present, the anti-hCG antibodies attached to blue dye flow past the result zones on both strips, and no lines will be formed giving a Not Pregnant result. *If insufficient hCG is present, result lines may form but will be below the lowest thresholds set, and a Not Pregnant result will be displayed.
> The lines produced on the strips cannot be read by eye. *Instead, an optical system is used to measure the density of the lines. A red light shines onto these specific areas, and the light reflected is converted into an electrical signal.

^*littlesteph*I've bolded the parts that explain it all.
You could certainly still be early and the hCG hasn't had a chance to build up yet. As a general rule, I would leave a digital test intact.
Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## mommas4

hi.. i also have taken mine apart its said not pregnant. but my test looks like urs, first line light w/ second line dark. what i cant tell is ...was the second line thin or thick? thamks in advance!!


----------



## babylove717

So i have to ask.. was this a positive test for you? My test looks exactly the same and im currently 15 days late on my period... always regular. I know this was a while ago, i hope you're still out there!


----------



## scarter1025

I am not pregnant :( on a new cycle now due to ovulate in 4 days


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

9dpo is still early! I am 9dpo as well today! I'm going to start testing tomorrow! Don't lose hope!


----------



## babylove717

Oh no! I'm sorry, definitely stay positive! My mother didnt show up pos with me until she was a little over 3 months pregnant! Although i don't think thats the case for me, feeling as though my body is just playing evil tricks on us! Good luck and keep me posted. i'll let you know if i find anything out i have an appt. this Thursday! hoping its good news hubby took the morning off to come :)


----------

